# Guess the Color(read before you enter)



## DoubleJ2

Here is the contest-

Step one--post your horse's name(just the name nothing else)
Step two--other people will guess the color of your horse by using just your horse's name
Step three--tell the color of your horse after 5-10 guesses or someone guesses
Step four--next person will post their horse's name


----------



## Jumper399

I've got one! 
"Netta"


----------



## Horses4Healing

Jumper399 said:


> I've got one!
> "Netta"


hmmm....brown or a light bay.


----------



## redape49

Jumper399 said:


> I've got one!
> "Netta"


chestnut


----------



## CLaPorte432

Grey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny

Black!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Jumper399 said:


> I've got one!
> "Netta"


Roan of some sort


----------



## BarrelRacer3

Paint color


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I'm also guessing sorrel/chestnut.


----------



## Jumper399

She's nearly black but more seal brown.


----------



## Horses4Healing

Oh oh me next. Here is the name I have for you to guess:

Lost In Blue Too


----------



## Roperchick

Grey or Grulla


----------



## vikki92

Blue roan?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I...am gonna guess bay. Because it cannot be that obvious!


----------



## BarrelBunny

I'm going to take a wild guess and say Palomino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horses4Healing

Vikki92 you got it. Blue roan is the color. 

NEXT!!!


----------



## Kayella

Candy!


----------



## Roperchick

Strawberry Roan


cuz thats what MY Candy was haha


----------



## vikki92

Chestnut?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Palomino


----------



## FlyGap

Flaxen chestnut!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49

paint!!!!!


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion

bright bay


----------



## Kayella

Candy is a chestnut paint


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion

What colour is Lyric?


----------



## soenjer55

Bay. Dark bay. :d


----------



## PintoTess

Purple with pink polka dots!! Nah jokes...
Palomino?


----------



## DoubleJ2

black and white paint?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Sorrel


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion

Lyric is a chestnut!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Woo! What color is Velvet?


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion

Is Velvet black?


----------



## DoubleJ2

blue roan


----------



## Horses4Healing

chestnut? as in red velvet?


----------



## Monty77

How about Freddy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Velvet is a solid bay paint. =)


----------



## redape49

freddy is black


----------



## BarrelRacer3

Brown or light bay


----------



## Horses4Healing

Is Freddy gray?


----------



## Monty77

Dark Chestnut. 
Next!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

What color is Hey Neo Siena?


----------



## DoubleJ2

my guess is bay?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

Grey?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny

Chestnut?


----------



## redape49

sorrel


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Black...!


----------



## Roperchick

im guessing either bay or dun


----------



## Horses4Healing

I'm going to say buckskin or dun


----------



## FlyGap

Grey! Loves was right!
She was born a funny coppery siena, shocker!
Sorry so late!

NEXT!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Okay. Guess This one
Zunies Fury


----------



## midnighthighway

im guessing grey


----------



## Moei

Reddish sorrel?


----------



## FlyGap

Guessing Dun?


----------



## greenbryerfarms

Roan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

....Black!


----------



## VanillaBean

Very red chestnut?


----------



## Roperchick

nope. nope. nope. nope.
a couple of yall got close....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Palomino?


----------



## Roperchick

ooooooh kinda close but no.


----------



## greenbryerfarms

Sorrel w flaxen main and tail?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

buckskin?


----------



## Roperchick

Zuny's a Grulla


----------



## redape49

How about Maxi


----------



## apachewhitesox

Ok black


----------



## Roperchick

Bay or chesnut


----------



## greenbryerfarms

Red appiloosa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horses4Healing

black and white paint?

Just curious how long is this contest? lol


----------



## redape49

Maxi is white =)


----------



## DoubleJ2

Me next
Donuts


----------



## redape49

dark bay


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Cremello


----------



## apachewhitesox

Appy markings of some sort that are brown


----------



## greenbryerfarms

Paint
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Light dun.


----------



## DoubleJ2

Donuts is brown
next


----------



## Moei

How about Cisco?


----------



## Crescent

twinki


----------



## Crescent

cisco-buckskin?


----------



## Crescent

*twinki*

Me next!
Twinki.


----------



## Moei

HEY! Did you look at my horses? Cheater!!LOL 
Anyway you got it right! Twinki- Chestnut?


----------



## redape49

twinkie is palomino


----------



## apachewhitesox

what about dun


----------



## DoubleJ2

next horse name?


----------



## apachewhitesox

Ok Cash


----------



## redape49

cash is green lol jk black


----------



## apachewhitesox

haha funny but no


----------



## DoubleJ2

my guess is bay?


----------



## greenbryerfarms

Bay or grey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

Sorry both not quite there cash is paint buckskin


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Rock It? 

^ Name of the horse, lol.


----------



## Kawonu

Palomino


----------



## VanillaBean

Dark bay?


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover

Black?


----------



## CLaPorte432

Sorrel?


----------



## apachewhitesox

brown?


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Hehe Nope!  Getting warmer..


----------



## redape49

chestnut


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Haha no... 

Lemme know when you guys give up!!


----------



## redape49

silver dapple lol


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

redape49 said:


> silver dapple lol


 
The sad part about that is you're right. OMG LOL.


----------



## redape49

omg seriously!?


----------



## greenbryerfarms

Shadrach
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

redape49 said:


> omg seriously!?


Tehe yeah :}


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover

Shadrach - black or chestnut?


----------



## redape49

brown...


----------



## greenbryerfarms

Nope 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lsj1313

My horse is Reese. Now guess.


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover

Reese- Buckskin or Black
Shadrach- Bay


----------



## horseandme

Honeyboy...hard one


----------



## greenbryerfarms

Not even close
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Shadrach- paint?
Reese- sorrel?
Honeyboy- palomino?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenbryerfarms

Nope he's a sorrel w a flaxen main and tail also has white hairs everywhere but wasn't being that secific
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors

Kelo is my horses name 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseandme

Honeyboy is a buckskin. haha named him wen i was 6...what do u expect


----------



## mct97

Reese-liver chestnut?
Kelo-gray?


----------



## lsj1313

Reese is dun.


----------



## Tux

I have one!:

Campbell


----------



## MLShunterjumper

Campbell...bay maybe?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Campbell- chestnut? 
Kelo- roan?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tasunke

Campbell - sorrel?


----------



## skyhorse1999

Ima Rowdy Cowboy. please do not cheat by looking at my profile pic

oh here is another one- Chief.
Cadenza
Sarge
Chevy


----------



## lsj1313

Campbell-paint or pinto?


----------



## Tux

Ya, he is a pinto! But what coloring?...


----------

